# Needing job offer



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, we are applying under a family sponsorship to Canada. Now we have to get an offer of a job before we can go. My question is, how do we get employers to take our applications seriously when we don't have a legal right to work in Canada, has anyone got any advice. My husband is a manger of 3 branches of a builders merchant?
Thanks, these forums really help your hopes up xxx


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, check out Alberta, if your husband is in management i dont think he needs an LMO as its now on the list of most wanted occupations, google it and see where he would fit in, my hubby is a carpenter and is on the list and doesnt require an LMO work permit, also look on facebook, irish in Calgary theres a lad on there that put up a list of companies offering jobs to anyone with construction experience, best of luck


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

jeesica2005 said:


> Hi, we are applying under a family sponsorship to Canada. Now we have to get an offer of a job before we can go. My question is, how do we get employers to take our applications seriously when we don't have a legal right to work in Canada, has anyone got any advice. My husband is a manger of 3 branches of a builders merchant?
> Thanks, these forums really help your hopes up xxx


I don't see from the information given above how you can apply under family sponsorship?


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

My husband has a job to go to in Calgary and its labour market opinion, two year work permit, as he is a qualified carpenter he doesn't actually need a permit as its on the pilot program of most wanted occupations in Alberta, we are heading with our two kids soon.


----------



## jeesica2005 (Oct 8, 2011)

We've got to live and work in Saskatchewan because that's where our family member is for sponsorship. But then if Alberta has management on the list ( where do I find the list) we wouldn't need family sponsorship?


----------



## Ron.OZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## orla1 (Aug 1, 2012)

happymammy said:


> My husband has a job to go to in Calgary and its labour market opinion, two year work permit, as he is a qualified carpenter he doesn't actually need a permit as its on the pilot program of most wanted occupations in Alberta, we are heading with our two kids soon.


I was enquiring on here how to go about applying under the pilot scheme in Alberta. Friend of mine is a carpenter. Currently applying for jobs, but then does he need a temporary resident visa or work permit? What is next step once get job offer. Also he is uncertified (but with 20 yrs experience) so I think he will have to apply for apprentice position and then have skills assessed and certified once he is over there working. 
Any info you can give would be MUCH appreciated as you are further down the same line.

Thanks!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Go onto facebook on the irish in Calgary page you will get info on jobs there, he will need an lmo if hes not certified, theres another expo on in October


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Guys, Can anybody tell me how long it takes to receive an LMO? MY OH was offered a job and an LMO as lodged last week. I'm just wondering if the process is fast or slow from here as we obviously have a lot to do... renting out our home here etc. We also have 3 kids, 2 school going and am a bit confused at the mo!  Thanks for any help!


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Depends on the company, it was 3 weeks now theres people told they be waiting up to 3 months, what does he work at?


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Happymammy, thanks for fast reply! He's a mechanic and the job is in Calgary


----------



## happymammy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi mollybags we are going to Calgary aswell, theres a great page on facebook irish in Calgary and theres loads of lads on there that may be able to help, have u checked to c if his occupation is in the pilot program of most wanted occupations? My hubby is a carpenter and he doesnt need an lmo just his job offer. Ive met so.many people on that page all heading over, we all met for dinner sat night great bunch of people, and great support for each other. Weve looked into area's to live and prices etc


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds good to have met people... won't be so lonely when you get there! 
As far as I know the employer contacted the HR Dept and he does need one. Just not sure what to do now as we've heard some horror stories and don't want to count our chickens until we're there and passed the border!!! lol
Just thought someone might have some information re waiting time for a decision.... seems each case is so different though!
When are you heading out??


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

My husband is a carpenter and is looking for something in Calgary. We have sent off CVs but don't hear back and it is very hard to chase up CVs (contact names are well hidden). I hope its ok to ask but where can he apply to for a job with a reasonably quick response? He has 20 yrs carpentry experience and a construction management degree and is 43 years old. would age be putting people off?
Also how to we make people realise we have looked into this and are serious. We are not just looking for a collection of job offers (tho. it is hard to remember what they were like). 
Hoping to move with 3 kids and spouse in July 2013. thanks for any help


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

happymammy said:


> My husband has a job to go to in Calgary and its labour market opinion, two year work permit, as he is a qualified carpenter he doesn't actually need a permit as its on the pilot program of most wanted occupations in Alberta, we are heading with our two kids soon.



have ye settled in Canada yet? We are hoping to make the move in the new year .


----------



## orla1 (Aug 1, 2012)

LeoJ said:


> My husband is a carpenter and is looking for something in Calgary. We have sent off CVs but don't hear back and it is very hard to chase up CVs (contact names are well hidden). I hope its ok to ask but where can he apply to for a job with a reasonably quick response? He has 20 yrs carpentry experience and a construction management degree and is 43 years old. would age be putting people off?
> Also how to we make people realise we have looked into this and are serious. We are not just looking for a collection of job offers (tho. it is hard to remember what they were like).
> Hoping to move with 3 kids and spouse in July 2013. thanks for any help


Hi, myself and friend are hoping to move over that direction next year also. He is a carpenter, roughly same age & experience. We have both been looking for carpentry jobs & have sent numerous CVs with very little response. Some websites applied through have been Jobrapido, kijiji, craigslist. It is difficult to understand the lack of response when there is meant to be such a shortage of carpenters. It's hard to know what the issues may be. We are both serious about the move. I don't need a job set up before going as I am hoping to get an IEC 2 year visa when the 2013 batch are released, but he is above the age limit and it is becoming a little demoralising.
If you have any success or find any good websites I would greatly appreciate you sharing & I will do likewise!


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you - We have made the decision (the hardest part!) and now we want to get moving. My husband is even willing to go out a few months before us so the kids can finish up in school and make holy communions etc. If the ads are to be believed its worth his while going out and coming back for a holiday to travel back out with us! There's a Canadian job fair in Galway next week and we are going there prepared - practically with bags packed, so if we have any luck there I will keep you updated. Good Luck


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

There are programs here that enable employers to hire people from outside Canada. I believe the company would sponsor the person.
I suggest you check the Canadian immigration website.

Also, your husband should look on the internet for Canada jobs in the particular field he works in.
Send an application to the bigger name companies in that field.


Hope that helps.

GoldDragon


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

LeoJ said:


> My husband is a carpenter and is looking for something in Calgary. We have sent off CVs but don't hear back and it is very hard to chase up CVs (contact names are well hidden). I hope its ok to ask but where can he apply to for a job with a reasonably quick response? He has 20 yrs carpentry experience and a construction management degree and is 43 years old. would age be putting people off?
> Also how to we make people realise we have looked into this and are serious. We are not just looking for a collection of job offers (tho. it is hard to remember what they were like).
> Hoping to move with 3 kids and spouse in July 2013. thanks for any help


I can't speak to the carpentry aspect of your husband's work, but the construction field will be more promising for him to get his foot in the door.
Because he is at a Management level that will also make it easier. 
Look on Internet, send resumes to bigger name companies.
as for age 43, that is not old.

You asked where to apply for a job that will give you a quick response. That all depends on his resume. Afterall, he is competing with others for available jobs.
Companies contact people whose resumes indicate the person has something they are looking for.
Is your husband's resume the best it can be? Because your husband is outside of Canada, I imagine he must have some skill, or years of experience and accomplishments for example, that a company really needs. otherwise why would they consider looking outside of Canada.

I hope any of this helps.
Best of luck.
Gold Dragon


----------



## LeoJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Its looking better and a lot more doable - at the beginning I was informed that we would need 25k to move over (if we had that we could do fine here for a long while!) so all these other options are much better for us. As far as we are concerned we've made the decision - we just have to get ourselves organised re jobs schools houses etc. Also the timing is another big one for me - I would like my kids to finish up the school year and make holy communion here (with her buddies). I think it would make it easier on them but really if we got an offer quickly we should just go.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi we are hoping to emigrate to Canade thru a perminant resident visa but new a job offer for my husbands carpentry as he didn't quite get the high scores he needed in his iELTS exam.
We r looking at Alberta,Calgary or Vancouver.Doea anyone know where the best paid jobs are and which firms to aim for?My husband is currently on very good money.His role isn't a managerial role (in writing) but runs the business more or less when he's there xx We would like to get to Canada in a years time tho so hoping maybe a larger company would give my husband a job offer for then.
Any ideas? Any firms on Facebook?
Thanks Emma


----------

